# Tag team?



## koji (Feb 19, 2005)

A strange fight of Gray Kangaroos.
I think,it's foul play slightly.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 20, 2005)

Im taking all bets! Who will win?!
Place £5 on holdy (one on the left) pathy (one in the middle) and bully (one on the right)
Common step riiigghhht up!


----------



## koji (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice naming "holdy pathy and bully"!
The correct answer seemed to be not "bully and holdy versus pathy" but "bully versus holdy versus pathy".





It does not understand well who won because bully is doing what a reason does not understand.





Hey bully.........You want what to carry out ?


----------

